# 2 Part Plaster Mold How To



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

This Is A Tutorial on a Two part Plaster Mold,These molds are used for Latex or Dragon Skin were you have to paint the stuff up the insides of the mold. With a Paint brush and By rolling/ moving the mold to coat the insides.I tried to make it as easy as Possible to follow.Look through The whole tutorial first before starting. Make sure you have everything you will need before starting to make your mold. But let me know if you need any Help. Just Yell.

Things you will need: Cheese cloth, Plaster of Paris,running water.and small container to mix plaster,sissors,and vas-o-line to coat your sculpture before you mold it. and of course the item you want to mold. 

As you can see the tutorial comes with pic's and captions it is easy to follow;
Part 1:Part2:Part 3:

Good Luck and have Fun!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Excellent, Blinky!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is the four part to the one above 
next see the Tutorial on Demolding


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Very cool! I am getting my courage up thanks to these tutorials.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Blinky this is just what I have been looking for. Are you going to show the taking it apart and casting process to?


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

wow this is great I have been looking for a how too like this.. And new things for next year I reall like this keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice tutorial. 

Just on the off chance...if anyone's in the Utah area and want's to try this out for practice like, I'll supply the alganate, plaster, and model. (the plaster mold would be a mother mold in this particular case) 

While I'm capable of doing it, I can't do a life cast of my own bust. And one would be REALLY handy for mask making.


----------

